# Cannot activate RBAC

## CoderMan

Hi, I've been trying to set up a hardened amd64 system. To set up grsecurity, I am following the official Gentoo guide here:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/grsecurity.xml

I want to turn on RBAC, following the instructions in the guide book. But when I try to enable it I get this:

```
voltron ~ # gradm -E

No password exists for special role admin.

Run gradm -P admin to set up a password for the role.
```

I run gradm -P, and it (evidently) let's me set the password:

```

voltron ~ # gradm -P

Setting up grsecurity RBAC password

Password: 

Re-enter Password: 

Password written to /etc/grsec/pw.
```

But I still get the exact same message when I run gradm -E ("No password exists for special role admin" et cetera). After logging in/out, or even rebooting the machine the results are the same. I am apparently missing something obvious here...

```
voltron ~ # emerge --info gradm

Portage 2.1.7.17 (hardened/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Apr 2010 23:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri emacs gdbm gpm hardened iconv justify mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pic pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd urandom xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/gradm-2.1.13.200902232204-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) pam" 

```

----------

## Sadako

 *CoderMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> voltron ~ # gradm -E
> 
> ...

 You didn't do exactly what it told you.

Try literally `gradm -P admin`.

----------

## CoderMan

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *CoderMan wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> voltron ~ # gradm -E
> 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

*CoderMan goes away and beats himself silly with a wet noodle*

----------

## Sadako

 *CoderMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *CoderMan goes away and beats himself silly with a wet noodle*

  :Laughing: 

Hey, we've all been there.

----------

